# Is it just me?



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Ok when I first wanted a GSD I wanted a BIG DOG. Oversized, intimidating and all that. Not aggressive, just intimidating by looks alone. I was a dumb dumb about shepherds.

I still see on this board many who do not care for the "smaller standard size" shepherds. I have a 24" 68-70 lb. female and a 23" 55 lb. female (whom if wasn't sick would probably be between 60-65 lbs.). I absolultely love their size. I wouldn't want anything above the standard and love when I see a female that is the appropriate size.

Now when someone comments on their small size I don't even bother with the gsd standard lesson, I just say "ya, and I like em that way".









So what's your opinions...........How many of you actually prefer a standard size shepherd despite people negative opinions of them because they are not big, mean and bad. Tell us why you prefer that as well.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Size is way down the list of things I'm concerned about. Temperment & health are primary, then drives I suppose. I have color preference (sort of) but it's much more the right dog in the first three catagories than color, pattern or size. Most people here are going to consider a GSD a "big ol' dawg" anyway. A big dog in proportion would be fine as would a small dog in proportion.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

You mean my 85lb Jessie girl and her 90lb (and still growing) Rocky brother are oversized? I had no idea. I don't care, size had nothing to do with why I wanted a GSD. Of course, I do love my 'dire wolves' and their huge, gleaming teeth, massive paws and their wolfy lope, but I wanted the GSD that I grew up thinking was the most intellectual dog, and also one who had the faculties of perception like Strongheart the first dog star, whom I'd read so much about and thought 'gotta get me one o' them GSDs' (ok so two...)

My kids' big size was just a bonus. I like a dog I can wrap my arms around and squeeze and have a good, furry armful. My Schipperke is a huge Schipperke too, 22lbs and not chubby, just oversized (ego to match).

Guess I like 'em big. Funny cuz I see a lot of sheps listed as mixes on sites because they are 'small' LOL!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Strongheart
> 
> Guess I like 'em big. Funny cuz I see a lot of sheps listed as mixes on sites because they are 'small' LOL!


Yes I get that all the time with mine. At first it use to offend me, but now I couldn't careless what they say. I've gotten use to it. 

I guess I just wonder what the deal is to have a HUGE shepherd. Why some people seem to be so proud. I know I wanted one at some point but when I see how agile my girls are (well the smaller one anyways), I just can't see a 90 lb. dog doing the things she does. 

I guess I'm referring to many comments on how small my babies are, how I should have taken one back to the rescue when she stopped growing at 70 lbs., how they are mixes, and my all time favorite......."well I have a shepherd too, but she's MUCH larger than yours" (almost said with a boasting tone). I just respond with.........."that's nice" and then wonder what it is exactly they are trying to prove.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My first gsd was huge. I rescued at her 10 weeks from an animal shelter and at full size she was a lean 90 pounds. It was very difficult to lift her in and out of my truck after her hip and knee surgeries. Basu was 77 pounds and people were constantly commenting on how small he was for a gsd.








But I did have to carry him when he got sick too and it was hard for me. 

So Rafi here is going to grow to be somewhere between 65 and 70 pounds, I figure, and I am very pleased. Easier on his joints and easier on my back when he gets older or has surgery or something!


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

I think there are MANY people in the world who think of a GSD as a "Large" dog. Before we got Meeka, my boyfriend had no idea what size she would be. I've often wondered, is it because many people have memories of meeting their first GSD when they were kids? To a young kid I'm sure that a german shepherd still seems like a big dog. I remember meeting my first Great Dane. I was in second grade, and small at that. Boy did that Great Dane seem like a pony! LOL (They still might, I'm only 5'1') haha


----------



## jinxieab (Nov 6, 2002)

LOL -My last girl was unusually large4- I like big dogs but didn't choose her because of the size alone. I have to admit I got a laugh off everyone that would walk up "Wow! BIG DOG!" .... you think I don't KNOW that?? you think I don't pay hr food bill or clean up her poop?? 

My current girl is about 80 lbs and I think she looks thin but our breeder/trainer for our club thinks she is perfect.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I always liked big dogs..... Ozzy is 85lbs and to be honest, he's a bit large for me. Now he's a shepX of some sort. My collie is 45lbs and if I have to pick her up or carry her, it's much easier. I made the realization dh has a good use







*L* last year when Ozzy cut his paw and was sedated. He was so doped up he couldn't move on his own, he needed to be carried. I couldn't do it. Ozzy isn't overly lean, he's solid muscle. I think however that I wouldn't want bigger than him, infact I would like my next dogs to be around the 50lb mark.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Well size has nothing to do with agility either. I cannot believe the incredible acrobatic antics of my 90lb Rocky. He can leap 12 feet in the air and do a double twist coming down. Jessie can sail over the fence without touching it. Rocky skates across the dirt (he killed all the grass) like he's on ice and can leap from one end of the yard to the other in .03 seconds. They are both amazing although Rocky is definitely the most amazing. Now that he is 'filling out' he is slowing down just a wee bit.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I like the looks of the all American super-sized GSD. I think they are really cool _looking_but that's where it stops.

They have so many health problems as it is, I wouldn't buy or promote what was out of standard.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Regardless of the fact that my boy is oversized for a shepherd, he is 29" at the shoulder and 100 lbs, I still think the standard is the way to go. I love my dog and would never trade him for any standard size shepherd, but I am also happy to know that our new puppy will be a standard size puppy







I just think there will be more health problems, since GSDs are not supposed to be HUGE dogs.


----------



## Tonto (Jan 2, 2008)

I am hoping that my boy won't be huge. He was 38 pounds at 19 weeks, and already he is a handful. These dogs are so strong! He is 23 weeks and I'm sure at least 45 pounds. He is german bloodlines, so I hope he doesn't get to be too big.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Well Rocky is up to 95lbs now. He does not have any health problems. He did when we first got him but that was related to a crappy diet he'd been on. Now he gets the best of everything and has filled out from 70lbs to 95lbs. He had been anorexic (they fed him Alpo!!! yech!)

Honey who shrunk the GSDs?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I happen to prefer *slightly* bigger dogs. But, at the top of the standard is also perfect for my tastes, as it is still 'a big dog.' I selected a workinglines male this time that would be slightly bigger than standard. He has no size-related health concerns nor loss of agility. My last GSD was at the very top of the standard-- not one inch above-- and everyone commented on what a 'big' dog he was... sometimes, it is all about the dog's PRESENCE.. not his altitude. In my view, there is a job out there for GSDs at both ends of the spectrum within standard, and also a bit beyond.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I used to have a brother and sister from two different litters. Yukon was 30" at the shoulder, 115 lbs was a good weight for him (I kept him thin - around 95 to 100 because of his hips). Too was a petite 62 pounds at her heaviest.

Their sire, Pancho, weighed 65 lbs dripping wet, I believe their dam was around 70 to 75 lbs. In the 3 litters they produced, all the males were huge, Yukon was the largest, but all the boys were between 28 to 29-1/2" and all the bitches were petite like Too.

A lot of the dogs from the three litters were used for SAR. Too was supposed to follow in the footsteps of her brothers and sisters but had a bad heart and Yukon had HD so they were just spoiled pets.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>i chose within the standard but i also like a larger Shepherd that's outside of the standards. </span>


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>i thought Rin Tin Tin was the first GSD dog star. Rin Tin Tin, never liked the name. Rinny is ok. i like standard to a not so standard size Shep. i lke the larger ones. our boy is 25" at the shoulder and he weighs 75lbs. at 7 months old. he's a German import. when people come up to him for a pat they're amazed when i tell them he's 7 months old. they think he's really big. i'm thinking he'll fill out more. if he got an inch taller i wouldn't mind. </span>


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

Blitz is my first GSD - he is always between 93-95 lbs. I did not get him because he was going to be large but because I knew the breeder and that his parents and grandparents had not had health issues or problems with hips, etc. and that he came from a working background.
Breda is a longhair GSD and will be much more in line with the standard. She is 11-12 months (not sure as she's a rescue) old and weighs 62 lbs. 
I love them both but prefer the larger end of the scale. I do worry however, that in an emergency, I could not pick Blitz up alone. Fortunately, my neighbors adore him but since I live solo, that's always in the back of my mind. My next male will likely be a bit smaller for that reason.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

oh yeah, i get this all the time with my DDR female, she might go between 55-60 pounds. i don't know how many times people have said "oh you got a new puppy" or "what is she about 5-6 months old?
i really don't care, and will not bother to explain the difference to most of the people who comment, because most of them are the kind of people who either have "huge" gsd's or are ignorant to the different lines, and standards. its actually amazing how many people own a gsd that have no clue about what lines they own or other lines of the breed. i have had many convesations with people like this, and usually when i ask them what they have for lines and they comment "just a regular big gsd" i don't bother to say much more.
debbie


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

My boy is "small" for a GSD. He's only about 65 pounds and is full grown. I think he's perfect the way he is!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

When I was originally looking for a GSD, I wanted the biggest, darkest male that they had in the litter, but...I ended up with the smallest darkest female, her parents weren't (what I could see) all that big, but I'm happy that I took her, she's been a great dog so far!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferkyWhen I was originally looking for a GSD, I wanted the biggest, darkest male that they had in the litter, but...I ended up with the smallest darkest female, her parents weren't (what I could see) all that big, but I'm happy that I took her, she's been a great dog so far!


actually I didn't get to pick, her sister had died 5 minutes before we got there and Emma was the only one left. It was a sad event, it really was.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

When I first looked into the breed I wanted a big/tall one. Now I like one well within the standard. For example, I really like DeeJay on this board. He is nicely within standard but when you see his pictures, he does not appear small or weak, he looks very solid and masculine. To me a GSD is a "medium-large" dog and the standard exists for a reason. I'm more OK with dogs that are taller than dogs that to me look too stocky. My own GSD is 22" and 55lbs, kept very lean. Yes it does annoy me when people insist my dog is a mix or a puppy when in fact she looks fine and is a U-CH. It's sad to me that the general public thinks German Shepherds are 90-120 lb beasts.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I love big dogs with big paws and big noses just for the pleasure of huge them. I'll like to have an Alaskan Malamute just for that.

But in a GSD I want a working dog and in SAR I've seen enough examples of what size does to agility and endurance. My puppy lines are indeed pretty small, with males of 30-33 kg. in the low end of the standard. Compared to the German show dogs people is used to see my pup looks already as a mutt.


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

Interestingly enough, when I first started looking for a GSD, I wanted a Large Male. Not necessarily huge, but large for the intimidation factor.







I ended up getting Freyja who was the runt of her litter. Now I have no idea how big her litter mates ended up getting, but she's now almost 26 inches tall, and weighs approx 75lbs. Her mom was a good average size for a female as far as I can remember though. 

Its funny because I too get comments all the time on how small she is compared to other GSDs around. I just laugh a little and tell them that she's actually the size of a large male according to the standard. Then depending on my mood, I might inform them on why GSDs are supposed to be small and not giants.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

i prefer within standard, but then teagan is roundly within standard. she was 70lbs when i got her, i would judge she's between 60-65lbs now. i'd gotten her down to 65lbs and b/c of her HD, have continued to try to get her down a couple more. 

luc was within standard when i got him - a nice 68lbs. a little small, but that was ok. the vet told me 'make sure he doesn't lose any weight! he's perfect!'. 

oh dear....he does all my running training w/me. luc actually reminds me that if i didn't eat junk food, man i'd weigh a lot less








3 months after i got him, we went in for a nail trim (someone has foot issues). we weighed luc - 64lbs. the vet said 'he's absolutely perfect, looks great.' 
okay, good. 
last month i took him into the vet (he had a lump! i checked if it was a pimple, but it wouldn't pop. turned out, it was a pimple. sigh). weighed him.
55.8lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm not going to lie, i freaked out. luc is perfectly proportioned, looks great, high energy, but holy crap, he's not even in standard anymore! he's lost over 12lbs in 7 months!!!!!

when i say luc is all muscle and no fat, i mean it







he is literally pure muscle. 

the vet calmed me down. she RAVED about him - thought he was in great shape, he looks great, pointed out his proportions were perfect, he isn't overly indented, he's not all ribby, he's just very muscular now. she said 'don't you dare try to get him to put on weight. this is great with the running he's doing. he's PERFECT.' 

still weirds me out though.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Well, I've been a big GSD person all my life. When my parents bred GSDs they were all from Germany and we never had a dog smaller than 100lbs. All fit, not an inch of flab. Curiously enough the very first time we've ever had to deal with health issues was two years ago when Sidney at age 12 came down with severe spongylosis on 5 vertebrae (which can affect any size dog really). 
Hugs,
Ana


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I've always been a GSD person too. After 5 males (4 standard, 1 way over sized), I wanted a small female. When she and big blockheaded bicolored Luther barked at the front door, everyone always said Morgan was more intimidating. LOL, it's in her eyes that she's all business.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Everyone, and I do mean everyone, always said my last GSD was "HUUUUUGE!!!" But, he was just 25.5" at the apex of withers. Sometimes, it's all about carriage and 'presence.' Chell was a W. German showline import.

My current GSD is a bumbling, lovely, jumbo-pawed 15 month old goofus of a Czech workingline teenager. He's about 27.5", and yes some people comment on his size, but more say "My gosh, he's quite young, isn't he?" This is due to what is known as... The Goof Factor.

Attitude and presence makes a big difference in how 'big' a GSD is to people!


----------

